# Is it true Black cloud blowing up shotgun barrels



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I shoot Black Cloud out of an 870 Express and have been nothing short of impressed with how it crumples ducks and geese. 

No problems here. Birds are dead when they hit the ground. 

End of story for me.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

harryjoe said:


> What is a sbe 2? How old is the gun? I just bought a new gun and a box of bc #2 for the late season!


 
A SBE 2 = Benelli Super Black Eagle 2

This version (2) has been out for about 3-4 years now I think. The SBE has been out for about late '90s. 

I'm sure the Benelli Die hards can give you more accurate dates but that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Sky_Carp_Killer (Feb 10, 2006)

I have shot a case of 3" #2 this year in North Dakota and had no problems. I also shot a case of 3 1/2" #2 hear in Michigan and had nothing but good stuff to say about this. Remember you have to shot an open choke for good results. I basically love this stuff and will be buying some more next year.

I forgot to say I shot it out of a SBE II With an IC choke.


----------

